# Heimnetzwerk



## Koshiro Omoshi (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand eine gute anleitung zum einrichten eines Netzwerk für mich hat (Ich möchte nur meinen PC mit dem meines Bruders vernetzen) Ich habe schon einige wichtige einstellungen gemacht und hab auch das richteige Kabel dafür. Aber es geht trozdem nicht, bitte helft mir.


----------



## Kuniberd (3. Mai 2004)

Du solltest schon schreiben, was du bis jetzt gemacht hast !
Welches Betriebssystem, sonstige Software und was willst Du damit machen?
Dateien austauschen oder Zocken ?

Ansonsten schau mal dir das mal an.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=154376&highlight=netzwerk


----------

